# How to know if RAM is compatible with a computer?



## neselramos (Aug 15, 2007)

I am talking about laptops by the way. If the number of pins and DDR# are the same is it already compatible? What does PC-5300 and PC-4200 difference? How do I know if I can interchange the RAM of my COMPAQ PRESARIO C751nr and my HP DV2617us?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Try here:http://www.memoryx.net/compaqnotebook.html


----------

